# Anyone know info on poison dart frogs?



## crice (Mar 2, 2014)

My baby tort passed last night, that's 3 out of my 3 hatchlings that passed. Temps are all right. Humidity right, diet right. They just weren't growing. Almost 4 months old and still about 39 grams and 2.25".
I've deceived to retire from tortoises and get Into PDFs, until I have more space for a larger hardier leopard tortoise.

Anyways, I know mixing species is a big NO NO, but what if they're the same species, just different types. If any one has any info let me know. My habitat is in the works as of right now.


----------



## wellington (Mar 2, 2014)

Check out Josh's frogs online. I believe he may be one of your best sources. If there isn't enough info on their website, try contacting them. I would imagine he would be willing to offer some help


----------



## crice (Mar 2, 2014)

Cool thanks guy


----------



## poison (Mar 4, 2014)

Housing different localities of the same species can work but there is always the chance that they will breed which is frowned upon in the PDF community but its your choice . 

Also keep in mind that some species of dart frogs are aggressive towards the same sex. Like Tinc females are the aggressive ones.


----------



## T33's Torts (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: RE: Anyone know info on poison dart frogs?*



crice said:


> Cool thanks guy



Yeahhhhhhhh- 
Barb's a woman.


----------



## crice (Mar 9, 2014)

tffnytorts said:


> crice said:
> 
> 
> > Cool thanks guy
> ...



Cool thanks woman


----------



## penceton (Mar 11, 2014)

"crice" -- Hi there! Although *NEW* here, I'm well versed with dart frogs as I'm an avid collector and have quite the passion for them and amphibians of many kinds!  I would highly recommend you hit up www.dendroboard.com, it's a spectacular bottomless pit of information for the new and wizened alike. Not to mention a friendly bunch!

As to your question about 'mixing' -- usually the answer is *NO*. The reason being, 'we' in the poison dart frog community are not in favor of hybridizing(which is breeding of different morphs or locals), but rather insist upon keeping the bloodlines 'pure'. There are MANY wonderfully fantastic eye popping, visually appealing frogs out there within the dart frog family. There is no necessity for creating hybrids. 

I would suggest/advice for you to do your research first and foremost. Get the fruit fly culture(making) down pat. Make sure the enclosure(temps + humidity) is regulated. Getting all your ducks in line, beforeBEFOREbefore.....you seek to get your first dart frog(s). But like I said, hit up dendroboard. Great well of knowledge over there! 

Good luck


----------



## crice (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks! I have done a lot of my research and I now have 4 leuc froglets! Since you are a collector, interested in any phyllobye vittatus ? I have 16 as of right now I am selling. Email me at [email protected]


----------

